
Show HN: Chat anonymously during Zoom lectures - mschrage
https://zoomchat.co
======
marapuru
What's the purpose of chatting anonymously?

~~~
mschrage
I built this primarily because I was bored in a Zoom lecture and wanted to
chat with other people in the class. There were a couple of small group chats
that started spontaneously but I thought it would be more fun if the entire
class could be involved. (It doesn't have to be anonymous but otherwise the
professor or TFs could see who isn't paying attention in class!)

~~~
Q_is_4_Quantum
As a prof (fortunately one who is not lecturing this year) I always wanted an
easy method for students to anonymously ask questions. Maybe they will push it
onto the students!

